
Ask HN: Generative art for Kids - neelkadia
Which language and setup should I have to teach kids(age: 6-10) Generative art?<p>Background: I take art class of kids in Delhi, India. Now vacation time is coming and I want to teach them Generative art via Code. What kind of setup, hardware should I buy or build? I don&#x27;t want them to learn code at first, but to play with code or abstracted version of code.
======
enkiv2
Tracery is straightforward enough for kids old enough to read. It doesn't
produce pretty pictures, but it might be a good fit for the older kids.

You might think of grabbing an OLPC machine, making a couple demos with turtle
(like, lsystems or something else with knobs that are easy to tune), and
giving them that.

------
cimmanom
You might introduce the concept with a physical toy like Spirograph:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirograph](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirograph)

